# Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC



## Neunauge (27. November 2011)

*Hallo Leute, ich habe vor eine neue Mefo Rolle zu kaufen und zwar die Shimano Exage 4000 RC  *

*Was haltet ihr von dieser Rolle ?
*

*[FONT=&quot]Würde mich über eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen freuen[/FONT]*


----------



## pohlk (28. November 2011)

*AW: Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC*

Für wenig Geld ne top Rolle.
Habe selber auch ne 4000er und bin voll zufreiden, ob Dorsch oder Mefo ist egal. die funktioniert gut.

Gruß


----------



## Wildshark (28. November 2011)

*AW: Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC*

Moin

Die Rolle ist gut aber ich würde sie mit Frontbremse nehmen!
Die ist meiner Meinung nach besser ,wenn sie mal ein Vollbad in der Ostsee nimmt! 
Die Frontbremse ist nicht so anfällig!


Wild Shark


----------



## Angler9999 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC*

Frontbremse und nach Gebrauch immer abspülen und nachölen.


----------



## Neunauge (28. November 2011)

*AW: Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC*

Danke für eure hilfreichen Tipps hat mir geholfen.


----------



## Neunauge (28. November 2011)

*AW: Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC*

Angler9999, nach dem abspülen womit ölst du die Rolle??


----------



## hirnzilla (29. November 2011)

*AW: Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC*

Ich öle meine Rollen immer mit Ballistol.
Schmiert gut und hält Wasser ab.


----------



## kartensalat (29. November 2011)

*AW: Rat zur Shimano Exage 4000 RC*

Hallo Neunauge,

ich glaube auch, dass Du hier mit der Heckbremse beim Fischen in Salzwasser irgendwann Probleme bekommen wirst. Empfehlen würde ich lieber eine salzwasserresistente Rolle mit Frontbremse. Abu Garcia oder Penn haben gute Meeresrollen im Programm. Von SHIMANO würde ich lieber die Nasci C 3000 SCM kaufen. Meine Empfehlung: Bis 06.12.11 warten, dann gibt es bei Vögler 20% auf alle Rollen, vor Ort diese in die Hand nehmen und sich beraten lassen. Zum Thema abspülen: Ich bin das selber sehr schlampig und seltsamerweise habe ich weniger Probleme als ein guter Freund, der seine Rollen nach jedem Fischen kräftig abspült. Er hat des öfteren Lagerschaden an seinen Rollen. Zur Zeit ist er beruflich viel in Kiel und aktuell ist jetzt seine Quantum defekt. Ich denke manchmal, es ist besser, die Rolle nicht zu sehr unter Wasser zu setzen, vielleicht drückt man dann erst das Salzwasser in das Rollengehäuse und in die Lager. Der Salzgehalt der Ostsee liegt gerade mal bei 0,3 bis max. 1,8 Prozent, eine vernüftig hergestellte Rolle sollte das verkraften können. Ist halt meine Meinung zum Thema Rollenspülen nach jedem Angeln, jeder wie er mag #h. Guten Kauf und viel Spaß wünsche ich.


----------

